
FedEx leaves Amazon on the doorstep as the store becomes a competitor - Corrado
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/08/fedex-leaves-amazon-on-the-doorstep-as-the-store-becomes-a-competitor/
======
chovy
Lot of amazon hate out there these days.

